# Convert ADA MP1 from 240V to 110V



## sorbz62 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I just found my ADA preamp when tidying up my shit and realised I have never used it here in Canada. I got it in the UK and so it has a power rating of 240V. I know it's a long shot but does anyone know what I can do to convert it to 110V???

Cheers,
Jim


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi Jim....Welcome to the forum!!

Enjoy and post often.

It might be easier to purchase a step-up transformer (from 110 VAC to 240VAC) which is rated for at least the power the preamp will draw, preferable more.

This is the kind of unit I had in mind:

http://www.110220volts.ca/AR-350.html

Wait until others comment. We have quite a few amp techs in the forum.
(I am not an amp tech)

Cheers

Dave


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

What Greco suggested is probably the best option economically. Otherwise you will need to find a 120V version of the MP1 power transformer and have it installed. It will probably be hard to find one for less than an external step up unit.
To figure out how many watt step up you need, multiply the fuse value times 240V, then pick a step up that is good for at least that many watts. It's only a preamp, so it will probably not need a very big step up transformer, which may be even cheaper than the 300watt unit greco linked to.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

double post


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

According to the schematic it looks like they made different transformers for different markets, so the mp1 is not convertible. Your only options are to replace the transformer (could get expensive) or as others have mentioned use an external step up transformer. Going the step up route, jb's power suggestion is valid. However the unit will probably have the total VA marked on the back.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

dtsaudio said:


> However the unit will probably have the *total VA* marked on the back.


(V) Volts times/multiplied by (A) Amperes (or VA) equals Watts (the electrical measure of power).

Cheers

Dave


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

greco said:


> (V) Volts times/multiplied by (A) Amperes (or VA) equals Watts (the electrical measure of power).


 Sorry to nitpick, but they are technically only equal for DC circuits. With AC they are often very close, but "power factor" becomes the difference between VA and watts:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Volt-ampere
Not a big difference, but thought you may find it interesting.
I believe power factor is taken into account when our electricity is metered for billing.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

jb welder said:


> Sorry to nitpick, but they are technically only equal for DC circuits. With AC they are often very close, but "power factor" becomes the difference between VA and watts:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Volt-ampere
> Not a big difference, but thought you may find it interesting.
> I believe power factor is taken into account when our electricity is metered for billing.


Thanks for the link... I jumped the gun in an attempt to try and help the OP

Cheers

Dave


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

It's no big deal, for our purposes VA and watts are pretty much the same. My statement about electrical billing was wrong, we are billed for watts, not VA.
Where the difference is usually significant is power sources (inverters, generators, UPS). A UPS that is rated to provide 1000VA may only be able to provide 600watts.


----------



## LydianGuitars (Apr 18, 2013)

You should simply get a replacement transformer for it. I think that I know a source for them in the USA. I'd have to check if its still available.


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

> You should simply get a replacement transformer for it. I think that I know a source for them in the USA. I'd have to check if its still available.


Found one made by Mercury Magnetics. They claim it's an upgrade. $135.00 USD.
A little expensive IMHO, but changing it out is the best solution.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

dtsaudio said:


> Found one made by Mercury Magnetics. They claim it's an upgrade. $135.00 USD.
> A little expensive IMHO, but changing it out is the best solution.


 Changing it out may be more convenient for usage, but definitely not an economical solution for that price. You can probably buy a used MP1 for what it will cost to get the MM, once you pay for installation. There are MP1's for sale on ebay for under $200, and some auctions with bidding even lower than that. A used MP1 power transformer just sold for $20.
Not meaning to get into an argument here, but MM transformer pricing is just ridiculous.


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

No argument from me. I was really surprised at the price. I actually found two, and $135.00 was the cheaper. 
I agree it's probably not worth it unless you can find one on Ebay.


----------



## LydianGuitars (Apr 18, 2013)

Apparently, Heyboer can do a clone for around $75.00

http://www.marshallheads.com/viewtopic.php?f=25&t=504&hilit=ada&start=45


----------

